# Diferencia entre flasheo y liberacion de celular ?



## FRANK90 (Abr 17, 2016)

me gustaria saber que se diferencia entre flasheo y liberacion de celulares samsung
tengo una curiosidad desde hace unos meses me gustaria saber si los archivos del flasheo son para cualquier compania o para una empresa fija con la cual solamente puede ser usada? por ejemplo tengo un celular samsung gt-3520 pero lo compre en movistar pero cuando prende aparece movistar y solo funciona con movistar ya que con la demas empresa estan bloqueda!.
si le hago un flasheo segun los archivos de dicho modelo voy a tener liberado para cualquier empresa? ...


----------



## hugo00 (Abr 17, 2016)

No, el flasheo es cuando instalas el sistema de nuevo, lo que puede pasar es que se borren los logos que mencionas al iniciar el celular, pero la liberación de red es otro procedimiento aparte.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 18, 2016)

el flasheo es cambiar el contenido en la memoria para sustituir el sistema, pero no borrara el bloqueo por que eso esta en osa sección, los archivos tienen a ser específicos para el teléfono, variante, país y operadora, un teléfono se podría flashear con la versión de otra operadora, pero podría tener problemas en la configuración, algunas opciones podrían no estar disponibles ya que se basa según la configuración del operador. Lo que si no es recomendable es que uses la de otro país por que las complicaciones van más allá, por ejemplo en violar ciertas normas nacionales o restricciones.

Para la liberación depende del teléfono y la normativa del país, aquí en México los teléfonos comprados se consideran propiedad del usuario y la norma indica que deben estar liberados, anteriormente la normativa solo decía que de estar bloqueado debía ser informado por escrito y también disponerse de la información para la liberación gratuita, tenia un Lumia 520 de Movistar bloqueado que compre, en la caja especificaba que estaba bloqueado y para liberarlo los contactara, tuve que dejar el teléfono una semana en el centro de atención y luego me lo devolvieron liberado y con variante nacional (ya no tenia logos o imágenes de Movistar, solo los de Nokia). Otro Lumia 532 que compre luego venia bloqueado, y no se como o cuando, se libero solo (la normativa ya había cambiado para el momento en el que lo compre y debía venir liberado pero al principio no fue así), aun aparecen las imágenes de la operadora y todo eso, pero puede usar chip de cualquier otra sin problema.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 18, 2016)

Ese tipo de bloqueo de operadores del que hablan se llama "bloqueo por bandas cerradas", lo que se hace para quitar el bloqueo del operador se llama "apertura de bandas"

No se debe confundir ese procedimiento con una "liberación", la cual consiste en un bloqueo de inutilizacion mas serio que imponen los operadores cuando el dueño del equipo lo pierde o se lo roban, dejandolo inservible.

Aca por estos lados cuando tienen un equipo con esa caracteristica, lo mandan a "liberar", cambiandole el IMEI para poderlo usar nuevamente, no hace falta recordar que esta es una práctica perseguida por las autoridades.

Ahora bien, flashear un equipo, simplemente es reinstalarle el firmware del equipo en caso de presentar algunos bugs del soft o por actualización del mismo, obviamente cada versión de flash viene con sus características diferentes dependiendo del pais y del operador.


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 18, 2016)

tengo un xperia j y queria saber porque, tiene bloqueadas algunas opciones como, cargar las fotos a una memoria interna
ahhh, si me sale el logo de telcel!!


----------



## FRANK90 (Abr 19, 2016)

muchas gracias a todo ya me han despejado las dudas se les agradecen


----------



## gasparagas (Jun 4, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> tengo un xperia j y queria saber porque, tiene bloqueadas algunas opciones como, cargar las fotos a una memoria interna
> ahhh, si me sale el logo de telcel!!



Tenes que rootear el celular


----------



## bluepaco (Ago 30, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> tengo un xperia j y queria saber porque, tiene bloqueadas algunas opciones como, cargar las fotos a una memoria interna
> ahhh, si me sale el logo de telcel!!



Como te a dicho el compañero los teléfonos sobre todo los de las grandes compañías traen el android sin permisos de administrador por asi decirlo. Tendrías que rootear el teléfono para poder tener privilegios para instalar otras aplicaciones,cambiarlas a memoria externa y muchas mas cosas.


----------

